# Showing a wild goat



## fivefoldfarms (Apr 18, 2013)

I have several animals that I bought that were dam raised and wilder than a march hair. How would I go about taming them and getting them ready to show? I don't want to drag them in and have that wide eyed look. Have a couple months so any advice would be appreciated. I have only been to one show and am very nervous about what to do, and how to prepare. Blessings and thanks to all for all of your advice, support and help.


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

What breed of goats?


----------



## fivefoldfarms (Apr 18, 2013)

Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Step one get them used to you.

Step 2 get them usd to the collar and you holding it (i put The chain on everyday for about 4 days and just held them for about 20 mins) 
I dint Tye them up like people say today WAY tomany things can go wrong even wih supervision

Step 3 start walking them. Have someone behind you to pull their tail but beshure you keep a good hold on the goats chain. Work them everyday starti g at 5-10 minutes.

Step 4 once they start walking pretty well for you add in braceing(if wether) or standing correctly (for a breeder)

Message me if you need any help with anything

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with what was said. You need to work with them every single day, get them into a routine. Praise them when they do well, and dote on them to help them become more relaxed. Tree limbs, and grain can be a great help with most. When my kids have one that won't walk, I get the grain bucket out <it's pink, so they know what it looks like lol>. They walk about 5ft, we'd give them a few bites out of the bucket, another 5ft, more feed, etc. etc. and then slowly space the feedings until you no longer have to do it. Worked great for my daughters wether 
Occassionally if they feel sluggish We'll get a tree limb with yummy leaves, and walk with that - holding it out in front of them and when they do well stop and let them have some.

Also don't walk them by themselves, have someone walk a calmer/trained goat in front of them. I noticed this can help too. When my kids started working with their wethers on the show collars <they walk great on a halter>, they were acting like they were dying, etc. lol So I bring out one of the yearling does and the boys calm down and follow.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Spend lots of time with them, catch and release works well. If they're food motivated then you can use animal crackers or raisins as a treat. This it the first year I had a goat that would act better for food. He's like a dog and will do anything for a cracker. Just don't give too many... like four or five in a day is plenty. Wean them off of them so they don't expect it everytime they see you. 

I like putting the halter on them and tying it to a high tree limb where they can fight it and all without asscociating it with me. Just stand there and supervise in case anyone gets tangled or too animated.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I dont like tying up bc it can really hurt them. Even with supervising.

Catch them and just pet them give them a snack , talk to them comly, and just hold them close and pet them. It teaches them to trust you and their more likely work for you better

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

When you tie them to a tree limb they can't really get tangled up very easily. I have found that having them work it out on their own works better long term. That's just the way I choose to do it. After they have worked it out with the halter I pet and brush them and give them treats to make them like me. Then I start teaching them to walk by pulling with a steady pressure until they take a step. When they take a step I release. After a few days of doing this for 20-30 minutes they start to catch on. Good Luck


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

MollieGoat said:


> When you tie them to a tree limb they can't really get tangled up very easily. I have found that having them work it out on their own works better long term. That's just the way I choose to do it. After they have worked it out with the halter I pet and brush them and give them treats to make them like me. Then I start teaching them to walk by pulling with a steady pressure until they take a step. When they take a step I release. After a few days of doing this for 20-30 minutes they start to catch on. Good Luck


That's about what I do! Goats are fairly smart and usually catch on that fighting the halter is worse than going with it and.behaving


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Just butting in here with a quick question, as I am having this issue with my daughter's yearling boer doe - she walks with her head turned sideways! Won't put it straight for anything, even when I let off the pressure of the collar! Any ideas? We are working two for fair next month - the other one throws her horns around a bit and then settles down, but the other one just walks sideways ....


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

What I do to tame down a goat is I usually put them in a small space, like a horse trailer, if they are young I put them with another goat that is super friendly. I go in the horse trailer and sit with them and I bring hay with me. I don't let them have any unless they let me touch them. This process may take a while.

Another thing I do is put a collar and leash on them and keep it on them until they. tame down, that way you don't have to chase them to catch them. I have a doe that's wild, she will never be a "friendly" goat, she just doesn't like people. She and I have a mutual agreement though, if she waits at the gate aland doent run away when its milking time she gets grain on the stand. She leads better than most of my other goats and is even easier to catch to get milked than several of my most friendly ones, but she just doesnt like people.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirlzCA said:


> Just butting in here with a quick question, as I am having this issue with my daughter's yearling boer doe - she walks with her head turned sideways! Won't put it straight for anything, even when I let off the pressure of the collar! Any ideas? We are working two for fair next month - the other one throws her horns around a bit and then settles down, but the other one just walks sideways ....


I push their nose down and lightly pop it when they turn their heads. Not hard, like someone.might to correct a toddled


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like reading these. I usually end up with a "crash course" for my babies before a show. I know that's not ideal. One thing I have noticed with my goats though... they are always better at the show than I think they will be. In the ring they can follow other goats. There is something to be said about having them "fresh" too. I've noticed my babies do better when they haven't been tortured (Ha) for too long. Try and keep a light hold when they are doing good to reinforce the good behavior.


----------

